# Lesco 50 lb spreader replacement parts



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

So I just found a 50 lb Lesco Spreader locally for $40. Due to the high quality of the spreader and the good price I jumped on it. The spreader is a little rough and needs some TLC. One thing that is missing are the handle grips (the guy had some grip tape on the handles). I wanted to see if anyone on here ever replaced handle grips on there spreader or something similar. I can get the OEM Handle Grips (p/n 030446 from G&G Fleet Supply) for $24.00 shipped, but would anyone recommend a non OEM Handle Grip instead? Another thing that was missing is the plastic screen. I can get the plastic screen (p/n 092418) for around $16.00. Is this screen really that beneficial or not necessary?? One last thing that is an option to this spreader is the deflector. This part would cost close to $70, so I am leaning toward not purchasing this. It looks like there is a slide lever which allows you to close one of the holes in the spreader. This could help when you are doing your trim pass (reminds me of the side spread control on the Earthway spreaders). Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

For the grips you might want to look into getting some bike grips as they would probably be cheaper or about the same price and probably more comfortable just make sure the OD is the same as the ID of the grips you find. The screen is a nice option to have as it keeps "chunks" of fertilizer and other material from getting down in the hopper and possibly clogging things up.


----------



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> For the grips you might want to look into getting some bike grips as they would probably be cheaper or about the same price and probably more comfortable just make sure the OD is the same as the ID of the grips you find. The screen is a nice option to have as it keeps "chunks" of fertilizer and other material from getting down in the hopper and possibly clogging things up.


Thanks for the advice. As you said, just got to make sure the ID is the same as the OEM ones. For $16.00 I think I will get the screen.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I used some lock on grip on my 80 frame. I think the 50 is the same size. Fit perfect and looks great. They were like $12 on Amazon. Oh I painted the gram that's why it black.


----------

